
Surprisingly frank job ad - Geekette
https://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=ebd8e268ea707cff
======
Geekette
The first paragraph (below) outlines the precarious nature of freelancing in
creative sectors, disorganization in some companies and flawed perspectives on
labour (in this case with assumption of how 1 person would automatically
efficiently execute what was previously at least 22 people's tasks). Talk
about a real glimpse of the work environment that a job applicant would
normally not detect during a job interview. I wonder what the response rate
has been.

 _" Full Rationale: The current situation with the Photo team in the US i.e.
Melissa Sinclair, is not a long-term solution. Currently, we have an agreed
budget of $2,200 per issue for a freelance Photo Editor, 10 hours work at $22
p/h, which would normally be completely fine, however the issue is that
Melissa physically cannot find good enough candidates to fill these freelance
positions, and at the current rate of magazine production, she needs multiple
people available to work on multiple cities, simultaneously. Because she can't
find people for these freelance positions, she's been forced to do all of this
work herself, and is currently completely swamped and overwhelmed, the design
team has had to chip in to help her, which is not ideal, but has been required
to get the magazines out the door on time. Joel is in agreement with Tom
Hislop that for a considerably smaller amount of money, we could definitely
solve this issue by replacing all these freelancers with a single full-time
position. Currently, we're spending $48,400 per year on freelance Photo
editors for these cities, 22 magazines in total, at $2,200 per issue. We could
definitely hire a Photo Editor for 40-45K, and having them full-time in the
office would make them a far more valuable asset than relying on Freelancers.
Tom would like to address this asap, especially as we have a really busy
magazine schedule coming up in October, and our current setup is not a long-
term solution, I'm concerned about Melissa getting burnt out and potentially
wanting to leave."_

